# PIRANHA KINGS PICS HAVE ARRIVED



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

sorry wes email me for the URL's to these pics
MAD


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

WOW!!! That is what I have to say! What a collection! Wes, what size tank is the group of pygo's in that tank that are all over 11 inches? It looks real long but not real tall. Just wondering. 
Great pictures!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

those are some beautiful huge fish!!!!!! they look very healthy!!!! congrats!!!!!!


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice collection you got there Wes.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

absolutely amazing. those fish look big as hell.

Joe


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

WOW
























































VERY NICE!!!!!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

How big are those rhoms and what size tanks are they in?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

dam nice pics & fish


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Impressive as always Wes.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the rhom in the 112g is 13"+, the other 2 are a 10" black diamond rhom and a 11" rhom. they are both in 50g's. my monster rhom is in a 180. the three smaller ones are for sale.
thanks for the compliments everyone. and thanks alot MAD for taking the pics and posting them. it was nice to meet you.
wes


----------



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

um.. yeah.. nice....


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

your title speaks for itself..piranha king.very nice


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice collection you have wes ,some big ass fish is what we all aspire too
dixon


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks everyone.
wes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats why he's called the "Piranha King"!! You told me about your monster Rhoms awhile back in PFish, but never knew you had other tanks with other huge P!! Much props, Wes!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

indeed.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks guys
wes


----------



## PiranhaBoy85 (Mar 20, 2003)

nice piranhas and i love the tank setup.But one quick question,Your tank seems to be really lit up,Do you always keep it at that much light?Because i thought piranhas were low light fish?Well thats all but i give you mad props on your awesome looking fish


----------



## blturner70 (Feb 5, 2003)

Very nice collection you have there, how about some pics at night with only the tank lights on(very washed out), the pics do not do those fish justice.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i didn't wipe the tanks down. my bad, but no pictures would do them justice.
wes


----------

